# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Red Eléctrica publica el Informe del sistema eléctrico español 2016

## Jonasino

> La demanda de energía eléctrica nacional mantiene su tendencia de crecimiento por segundo año consecutivo, incrementándose un 0,7% con respecto al año 2015.
>     Por primera vez desde el 2003, España cierra el año con un saldo importador con sus países vecinos de 7.660 GWh.
> 
> Red Eléctrica de España ha publicado hoy el Informe del sistema eléctrico español del año 2016, con los datos más significativos de la actividad del sistema en un año en el que la demanda de energía eléctrica ha mantenido por segundo año consecutivo su tendencia de crecimiento al situarse en 265.009 GWh y registrar un alza del 0,7% respecto al año 2015.
> 
> En el sistema peninsular, que representa algo más del 94% de la demanda total española, el consumo anual de electricidad ha sido un 0,6% superior al del 2015. Los sistemas balear, canario y ceutí han experimentado también un alza en la demanda con respecto al año anterior, del 0,6%, 1,2% y 2,6%, respectivamente; y el sistema eléctrico de Melilla descendió un 2,4% con respecto al 2015.
> 
> Por regiones, la demanda de energía eléctrica ha experimentado un crecimiento generalizado en todas las comunidades autónomas, salvo en Cataluña, País Vasco, Cantabria y Melilla.
> 
> ...


Descargar informe completo o partes o resumen: http://www.ree.es/es/estadisticas-de...o-espanol-2016

Fuente: REE

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017)

----------

